# RIP Broken Shackles Lager?



## yankinoz (20/7/21)

Temporarily unable to brew, I browsed at First Choice. By the door they had a display, a close-out offer of Broken Shackles at "half price," $20 for what looked like a slab, 24 x 330. I avoid beers advertised as refreshing, which generally means they're wet and drinkable at Arctic temperatures, . I didn't bite on this one either and still haven't tried it. But take the tip if you wish and let me know what you think of BS.

It's a trait of the big that when they buy or develop a "craft" line, the heavy marketing and pics of people on beaches go to those "refreshing" brews. Furphy is exhibit A.

Maybe it's failed with Broken Shackles?


----------

